# Awesome Packard Headbadge



## New Mexico Brant (Oct 9, 2022)

Sweet badge, presents well as seen.


----------



## New Mexico Brant (Oct 10, 2022)

I have been told this comes from a Colson.


----------



## Herman (Oct 10, 2022)

It's a pre-war Colson badge , fairly uncommon and rare to find that much original paint with perfect patina !


----------



## New Mexico Brant (Oct 10, 2022)

Herman said:


> It's a pre-war Colson badge , fairly uncommon and rare to find that much original paint with perfect patina !



Thanks Herman. I appreciate the information!


----------

